# Globally switch off email notifcations of already existing followed threads



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Is there an easy quick findable way to reconfigure all your existing folowed threads so that you stop getting email notifications, (but without unfollowing them so that you still get the alerts)


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

If you just opt out from the e-mail updates in settings -> preferences it doesn't do the trick?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

No, that isn't what I mean.

No, I'm not asking about preferences (which affect your own created posts going forward, but about already existing followed threads only)


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I believe if you go here:








Sax on the Web Forum







www.saxontheweb.net





Check the boxes on the right then there should be a dropdown where you can choose what to do with them:









Jeff M


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Jeff that is the place, but where is the navigation link to have been able to find it without asking?


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Pete Thomas said:


> Thanks Jeff that is the place, but where is the navigation link to have been able to find it without asking?


Click on your 'Account detials' (your upper right picture) / choose 'Following' / Select 'Followed forum' (or another overview)


----------

